# repair of flexor retinaculum



## ebarnett (Jan 9, 2009)

My podiatrist fixed a torn flexor retinaculum of the rt ankle. I'm looking at coding it with cpt code 28200.  The podiatrist is looking at 27695.  I need another person's input.  Here's the meat of the op report:

Attention was then directed to the medial aspecto fo the right ankle joint, where the anterior, inferior, and posterior borders of the medial malleolus were identified.  Utilizing a ruler, the area of the flexor retinaculum tear was marked.  A 5-6 cm incision overlying this area was performed.  Dissection was carried down through the skin and subcutaneous tissues with sharp and blunt dissection.  Any bleeding vessels noted were controlled via Bovie cautery at the level of the flexor retinaculum.  The distal portion of the retinaculum was intact; however, the proximal portion of the retinaculum had a noted focal defect of approximately 1-2 cm.  The flexor retinaculum was identified.  Along its medial and lateral portions of the tear, a small fluid collection was noted.  It was incised and released.  The flexor retinaculum was then repaired with 2-0 Vicryl suture in box stitch type fashion as well as simple interrupted fashion.  More superficial closure was then performed with 4-0 Vicryl suture followed by final skin closure.......


----------

